# [udev] nommer mes mounts iscsi

## PabOu

Bonjour,

Nous possédons en datacenter un système de serveurs en lames. Le châssis propose directement un KVM réseau. C'est très pratique et ça nous évite de tirer des dizaines de câbles vers notre Avocent :-) Sur l'une de ces lames, se trouve une gentoo avec des mounts iSCSI (sur un san opensolaris, en zfs, quel bonheur :-P). Le problème est que le KVM du châssis inclus également des lecteurs cd virtuels (usb) que l'on ne peut pas ignorer... Et au niveau d'udev, cela provoque un conflit de dénomination. Il faut absolument que le mount nfs ait toujours le même nom dans /dev car ceci est codé dans d'autres fichiers de config.

J'ai adapté les scripts iSCSI au démarrage pour monter directement le iSCSI  Si la machine boote avec le KVM (et cd-rom virtuel USB), /dev/sdc est le disque usb et /dev/sdd est le mount iSCSI. Mais si le kvm est associé à une autre lame lors du boot, le lecteur cd virtuel n'est pas pris en compte et le mount iSCSI obtient /dev/sdc au lieu de sdd.

J'ai cherché quelle règle UDEV mettre pour que le mount iscsi ait toujours le même nom (/dev/sdd ou mieux si possible /dev/mon-mount-iscsi) mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la bonne ligne à mettre dans mes rules :(

Peut-être auriez-vous une piste ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses :-)

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

on pourrait voir quelques rules udev que tu as déjà tenté ?

Tu as réussi à obtenir les informations sur tes devices avec udevadm ?

----------

## PabOu

Ceci peut probablement aider...

```
Host: scsi15 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: SUN      Model: SOLARIS          Rev: 1   

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05
```

Je ne trouve que le Vendor et le Model, pas d'autres informations pour me baser dessus... Pourtant ce sera nécessaire si je mets un second mount iSCSI, pour pouvoir les distinguer (et avec deux noms différents dans /dev)... Bien que ceci pourrait se régler facilement avec l'ordre de mount dans mon script.

----------

## kernelsensei

avec udevadm tu peux tenter ceci

```
# udevadm info -a -n /dev/tondevice
```

----------

## PabOu

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> on pourrait voir quelques rules udev que tu as déjà tenté ?

 J'ai essayé plein de trucs, voici ma dernière ligne :

```
SUBSYSTEM="block", SUBSYSTEM="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}=="SUN", SYSFS{model}=="SOLARIS", KERNEL=="sd*", NAME=="%k", PROGRAM="/lib/udev/getlun.sh $id" SYMLINK+="iscsi_%c%n"
```

avec /lib/udev/getlun.sh qui comprend ceci :

```
#!/bin/bash

echo $1 | awk -F":" '{print $NF}'
```

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Tu as réussi à obtenir les informations sur tes devices avec udevadm ?

 Je ne connais pas udevadm, il vient de quel ebuild ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   Tu as réussi à obtenir les informations sur tes devices avec udevadm ? Je ne connais pas udevadm, il vient de quel ebuild ?

 

Ben.. udev  :Wink: 

Essaye la commande donnée un post plus haut

----------

## PabOu

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Ben.. udev ;)
> 
> Essaye la commande donnée un post plus haut

 Justement, je n'ai pas ce binaire udevadm... :-\

----------

## kernelsensei

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   Ben.. udev 
> 
> Essaye la commande donnée un post plus haut Justement, je n'ai pas ce binaire udevadm... :-\

 

Ohh ? T'as quelle version d'udev ?

Je sais qu'à un moment ça avait changé (passé de udevinfo à udevadm je crois), mais udevadm est présent depuis bien longtemps maintenant...

```
qlist udev|grep bin
```

 donne quoi ? (qlist est dans portage-utils)

----------

## PabOu

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*    *kernelsensei wrote:*   Ben.. udev ;)
> 
> Essaye la commande donnée un post plus haut Justement, je n'ai pas ce binaire udevadm... :-\ 
> 
> Ohh ? T'as quelle version d'udev ?

 J'ai eu la même idée et j'ai mis à jour. J'ai désormais le binaire mais...

```

device node not found
```

Peut-être qu'un reboot est nécessaire pour que la nouvelle version d'udev puisse tout recréer tout comme il faut ?

----------

## kernelsensei

mouais, tente voir un reboot

----------

## PabOu

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> mouais, tente voir un reboot

 Ceci attendra cette nuit alors... Pas de problème, je ne suis pas pressé :-P J'ai commencé mes tests en février...

----------

## kernelsensei

sinon tu peux tenter 

```
udevadm trigger --action=change
```

----------

## PabOu

Sans succès. J'ai essayé ta commande et puis le reboot mais je reçois toujours un

```
device node not found
```

Il me fait pareil même pour les disques physiques /dev/sd[ab]. Par contre, sur ma machine à la maison, no soucis...

----------

